#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Passo a passo para criar um certificado SSL assinado

## wnascimento

Bom dia galera !!!

Vou postar aqui um passo a passo para criar um certificado digital ssl e depois a assinalo.

Só acontece que os navegadores ficam dizendo que é um certificado que não é reconhecido porque não é uma empresa certificadora que o assina, mais estou estudando para assinar um certificado como se eu fosse uma empresa certificadora.
Assim que eu tiver novas informações eu posto aqui.

arquivos em anexo.

Abraço a todos

----------


## caicarabruno

Olá Boa Noite Wilson!

Mano você achou este arquivo no 4shared, não se preocupou nme em mudar nada dentro do arquivo, tirou meu nome e e-mail, eu disse que poderiam copiar fazer o que quizer adicionar mais coisas desde que meu nome fosse mantido.

Senhores moderadore pesso a gentileza de tranquerem o tópico.

segue o link com meus tutoriais.

Certificado SSL no hotspot - Página 5

flw abraços

att Bruno

----------


## osmano807

> Bom dia galera !!!
> 
> Vou postar aqui um passo a passo para criar um certificado digital ssl e depois a assinalo.
> 
> Só acontece que os navegadores ficam dizendo que é um certificado que não é reconhecido porque não é uma empresa certificadora que o assina, mais estou estudando para assinar um certificado como se eu fosse uma empresa certificadora.
> Assim que eu tiver novas informações eu posto aqui.
> 
> arquivos em anexo.
> 
> Abraço a todos


Quero ver! Vai morrer e ainda não vai conseguir burlar!

----------

